# Tom Lowe have you ever considered ?



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I know you have some race sets coming out , and that the track is Tomy compatible. Have you ever considered make a bold move in HO racing and developing a unique track ? Perhaps either 3 or 4 ( wide instead of only 2 ) lane track pieces . While it is easy to create a 4, 6, 8, or even 10 lane tomy track, each piece being only 2 lanes makes for a sloppy , rather ugly set up. 3 or 4 lane pieces of track would be much easier for the home track builder to work with , And would be a tremendous draw to buy your specific track . 
Just wondering . 
~Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hmm... now that's an interesting idea.......


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very interesting.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Touche' Piz!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would buy it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

4 lane hobby grade race track?
Interesting...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a good idea, but how about making the track itself just a bit wider, like modify some 1/43 scale track so that the rails would fit HO cars. That way Tyco Vipers, Marchon Jeeps and other wide bodies arent rubbing fenders, and it would give the cars in the outside lanes some room to drift the the turns. Would be a breakthru for creating a chassis with properly sized (read HUGE) tires for Jeeps, Hummers, etc. that could actually fit on the track, all the while looking jacked up and badass.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd buy 4 lane pieces of Track in a heartbeat  A nice 36 inch straight piece woule be great too

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> I'd buy 4 lane pieces of Track in a heartbeat  A nice 36 inch straight piece woule be great too
> 
> Roger Corrie


Right there with you Roger. Add a 48" one as well. Have to be concerned with the shipping factor at some point.  Seperate power hook ups on the terminal track, maybe even a set of banked turns and a set of turns where the lanes close down on each other and spacing is minmal.  Well' I can wake up now.  rr


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

4 lanes would be great! So would better controllers and TURN BORDERS would be awesome to have. jimmy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't need four lane track -- I'll run my 2 & 2 lanes next to each other.

I'd be down for some turn borders, however, and some larger radius turns again (21" & 24" anyone?).

'doba


----------



## Hammerhead1550 (Jan 4, 2007)

Aurora had wider track with its "Super Modeling Motoring" stuff in the 60. It was O guage, and only 2 lanes, but I still have a few pieces and it gives you a ton of room to run regular slots on, just thought I would throw it in for the old guys like me who still remember it. (sorry if it is off topic)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I'd buy 4 lane pieces of Track in a heartbeat  A nice 36 inch straight piece woule be great too
> 
> Roger Corrie


With GAR coming out any day now, you can have both!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> With GAR coming out any day now, you can have both!


 
Montoya,
I must have missed a thread or post somewhere, what's GAR? rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

G.A.R


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I click on "Track Sections", I get "Valid Pricing Updates coming Soon. Watch this page for Updates."

When I click on "Complete Track", I get "Coming Soon! Watch This Space!".


Does anyone know when the valid pricing updates will be available? Is this website updated regularily?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think everything kicks off in March. Would you be looking to switch or to have a Tomy-GAR hybrid initially?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> I think everything kicks off in March. Would you be looking to switch or to have a Tomy-GAR hybrid initially?


I don't understand this question. What is a Tomy-Gar hybrid?

What I do will hunge greatly on the price.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It's pretty expensive, before they moved the prices off the page I had worked out 2 GAR 22'', 22.5 degree curves as GBP19.00.

Hence my hopes they (or Bradtracks) will make Tomy-GAR adapters so that I can switch gradually.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Micyou03 & Montoya1 - here is a link to a comparison of GAR and Maxx Trax.*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=148761&highlight=maxx+trax


Maxx Trax vs. Granite Archer Racetracks 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anybody had any experience with comparing these two track systems? 
I know the cost seems lower on the Maxx Trax ( $21.00 per lf ) vs Granite Archer ( $32.00 per lf. ) I'm thinking about saving up and buying one of these systems and I'm looking for some help from anyone that has had a chance to turn some laps on either of these bad boyz.

Pickeringtondad


The cost per linear foot was based on the web site pricing as of June 2006. 

***lf = stands for linear foot


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Since the new AW track is compatible with Tomy, making 4-lane curves would automatically make the race sets very desireable. For some reason, layouts using Tomy track has gaps in the turn sections that 4-lane curves can help alleviate. Make an assortment of 6"/9" through 15"/18" pieces, and folks will clamour for your race sets. You wouldn't have to make 4-lane straights.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Maxx Trax vs. Granite Archer Racetracks 

Has anybody had any experience with comparing these two track systems? 
I know the cost seems lower on the Maxx Trax ( $21.00 per lf ) vs Granite Archer ( $32.00 per lf. ) I'm thinking about saving up and buying one of these systems and I'm looking for some help from anyone that has had a chance to turn some laps on either of these bad boyz.

Pickeringtondad

Sundance had a 4' X 16' Maxx Trax Oval at his house. Real smooth. Great for runninng original Aurora Tjets, AFX, Magna-Traction, JL/AW Tuff Ones or X-Tractions. You have more control of those types of cars on the Maxx Trax.
I almost bought a Maxx Trax in 1999. I wish I'd done it now. 
Randy.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I almost bought a Maxx Trax in 1999. I wish I'd done it now.
> Randy.


Do they do adapters to AFX? If not that would put GAR in pole position as they are at least considering it (plus Brad is a friend).

What curves do they make?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Do they do adapters to AFX? If not that would put GAR in pole position as they are at least considering it (plus Brad is a friend).
> 
> If you mean making it adaptibile to A/FX or Tomy track I don't think they do. You wouldn't want to do that anyway, it would be a waste of time. Maxx Trax is commercial grade. The lane spacing is much wider than Tomy / A/FX. And the electric connections are much better.
> If GAR is commercial grade like Maxx Trax I wouldn't want to adapt Tomy, A/FX or any other toy track system to it. It would be like traveling the Autobahn / Interstate system then going instantly to a narrow rough country road. Real race tracks don't have that kind of transition.
> ...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I cannot afford to switch to GAR in one hit, our room filling four laners require a huge amount of track, so Tomy-GAR adapters are a must in the short term.


----------

